# Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?



## Schildifreak (10. März 2009)

Hallo

Ich will mir dieses Jahr meine Stahlvorfächer selber machen.
Eine Qutschhülsenzange und passendes Vorfachmaterial habe ich schon, nur eine Zange oder Schere zum sauberen Schneiden des Stahlvorfachs und Quetschhülsen brauche ich noch.
Also welche Schere bzw. Zange und welche Quetschhülsen könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

MfG


----------



## Pete Pike (10. März 2009)

*AW: Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?*

n stinknormalen guten Seitenschneider.

Ich hab Quetschhülsen von Rozemeijer, sind relativ dunkel gefärbt. Ich würde einfach mal sagen: hauptsache dunkel.


----------



## GreenMonsta (10. März 2009)

*AW: Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?*

Ich schneide mein 7x7 Stahl mit einer Nagelschere 
Quetschhülsen habe ich ganz einfache von Jenzi genommen,hatte damit bis jetzt keine Probleme.

lg


----------



## Taxidermist (10. März 2009)

*AW: Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?*

Ich benutze zum schneiden einen Saitenschneider von Knipex,da ich mit den "stinknormalen",sprich Billigzangen,die Erfahrung gemacht habe,dass sie oftmals wegen
schlechter Qualität,mehr quetschen als schneiden und das Stahlvorfach so ausfranselt.

Taxidermist


----------



## Schildifreak (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?*

Wie lang sollte man den das Stahlvorfach ungefähr anglühen?
5 sec, 10 sec oder doch länger?


----------



## Wattwurm62 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?*

Wenns aufglüht ist gut. Das Zeug ist so dünn, da brauchste nicht lange rumflämmen. Dauert höchstens 2 Sekunden...wenn überhaupt..


----------



## FisherMan66 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?*

Gibt extra Scheren im Angelzubehör dafür - schau mal bei der neuen (rot-schwarze Griffe) Serie von Berkley-Zubehör.

Mindestens genau so gut, wenn nicht noch besser, sind präziese kleine Seitenschneider aus dem Elektronikbereich von Knipex oder Cimco, z.B.

Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit den Quetschhülsen von Drennan gemacht. Sie haben eine vernünftige Länge (passen über die ganze Backe der Zange) und sind weder zu spröde, noch zu weich. Die mittlere Größe reicht für die meisten Anwendungen. (kommt halt auf die Stärke des Vorfaches an)
Von Sänger gibt es ähnlich lange Hülsen, zu denen kann ich aber nichts sagen.

Bei der Vorfachlänge kommt es immer darauf an, was Du damit machen willst. Naturköder angel ich um die 70 cm und zum Spinnen nicht unter 50 cm. Muß bei mir am Wasser jederzeit mit großen Hechten rechnen.

Bauanleitungen für Vorfächer findest Du hier im Board genug - SuFu nutzen


----------



## schrauber78 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?*

Wie die Herren oben schon beschrieben haben kannst du entweder einen vernünftigen Saitenschneider nutzen, oder du organisierst dir den Nagelknipser deiner besseren Hälfte. Die gehen auch sehr gut.
Meines Erachtens ist es fast egal, welche Quetschhülsen man verwendet, wenn der Durchmesser passt und du eine gute Quetschhülsenzange hast.


----------



## Chrizzi (11. März 2009)

*AW: Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Wie die Herren oben schon beschrieben haben kannst du entweder einen vernünftigen Saitenschneider nutzen, *oder du organisierst dir den Nagelknipser *deiner besseren Hälfte. Die gehen auch sehr gut.
> Meines Erachtens ist es fast egal, welche Quetschhülsen man verwendet, wenn der Durchmesser passt und du eine gute Quetschhülsenzange hast.




Damit kann man echt gut Stahl schneiden, Titanium kriegt man damit aber nichtmehr klein. Ich hab seit dem Versuch ein "Loch" im Knipser.


----------



## dpj_de (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?*

Hi,
ich habe zu den Quetschhülsen eine Frage:
Es gibt im Elektrobereich auch Quetschhülsen (Adernendhülsen) sind die auch tauglich, oder müssen es welche vom Angelhändler sein? - Es könnte sein, dass das gleiche Zeug ist - deswegen meine Frage. Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen.
viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?*

Ein Kumpel von mir (Elektriker) hat das mal getestet, er sagt es klappt nicht. Wie Martin schon schrieb scheinen die Hülsen zu dünnwandig/weich zu sein.


----------



## dpj_de (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Euere schnellen und kompetenten Antworten! Dann werde ich wohl die Hülsen vom Angelhändler nehmen.
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?*

Es gibt bei den Hülsen in Preis wie Qualität sehr große Unterschiede, ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit denen hier gemacht:

http://www.camo-tackle.de/100-stk-quetschhuelsen-p-607.html

Bei einigen anderen Anbietern waren die Hülsen wesentlich kürzer, das hat mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## Parasol (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?*

Hallo,

ich benutze Zange und Hülsen "Iron Claw" in 16 mm. Hält optimal. Muß ich aber feine Montagen machen, twizzle ich lieber. die Verbindungen sind unauffällig und halten so gut wie gequetscht.


----------



## crazyFish (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Es gibt bei den Hülsen in Preis wie Qualität sehr große Unterschiede, ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit denen hier gemacht:
> 
> http://www.camo-tackle.de/100-stk-quetschhuelsen-p-607.html
> 
> Bei einigen anderen Anbietern waren die Hülsen wesentlich kürzer, das hat mir nicht gefallen.



Nachdem ich ein wenig rumprobiert habe sind diese auch bei mir erste Wahl geworden. Durchmesser kannst du dir schön zu dem verwendeten Vorfach aussuchen und über die Länge hält die Quetschung 1A. Und zu allem Überfluss kommt dann noch der gute Preis dazu


----------



## August (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?*

Schnickschnack sage ich nur das die Elektriker Aderendhülsen nicht gehen sollen ich verwende shon seit ich denken kann gute Elektriker Adrendhülsen und wenn man die passende Zange dazu hat passiert da nichts 

bevor dort etwas hinüber ist fällt eher die rolle auseinander  

auf jeden fall halten diese mehr aus als manch ein wirbel irgendeiner billigmarke


----------



## Breamhunter (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?*

Ich muß hier nochmal tätig werden. Letztens habe ich mir bei einem bekannten Raubfischausrüster Quetschhülsen bestellt.(War keine Länge angegeben).  Als die Dinger ankamen, dachte ich mich trifft der Schlag. Länge ca. 4 mm |splat:. Das Tütchen ist sofort ungeöffnet in den Müll gewandert. 
Heute war ich beim Freundlichen und habe die Drennan-Hülsen entdeckt. An der Kasse wurden allerdings 4,50 Euronen für die 50 Stück abgezogen |bigeyes (High-End-Quetschhülse ?)  Die Länge beträgt 10 mm, lassen sich gut verarbeiten und der erste Zugtest war auch positiv. |supergri


----------



## sc00b (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?*

Ich such noch ca 15mm Lange Hülsen da ich so eine Breite Zange habe :\ hat wer welche mit Link die er mir auch empfehlen kann?


----------



## Breamhunter (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?*

Die Iron Claw QH habe ich heute auch gesehen. Waren mir aber wiederum zu lang |uhoh:


----------



## sc00b (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Die Iron Claw QH habe ich heute auch gesehen. Waren mir aber wiederum zu lang |uhoh:




Passend für mich. Hab zZ die kleinen von Flexonit aber die sind ja poppelig! werde mir die besorgen 30stk. 1,80 happig...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?*

Habe mit den Quetschhülsen von Camo gute Erfahrungen gemacht!

http://www.camo-tackle.de/100-stk-quetschhuelsen-p-607.html


----------



## sc00b (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?*

Leider nur 8mm


----------



## crazyFish (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Habe mit den Quetschhülsen von Camo gute Erfahrungen gemacht!
> 
> http://www.camo-tackle.de/100-stk-quetschhuelsen-p-607.html



Sind nicht deine geforderte Länge, kann ich aber jedem nur empfehlen, klasse Teile für ordentliches Geld. Mir kommt nichts anders mehr ins Haus #6


----------



## kohlie0611 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?*

Die Ironclaw Hülsen sind echt gut,genauso der Royal Wire, aber beides nicht grad billig...


----------



## Kark (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?*

Ich benutze Quetschhülsen von Jenzi. Die gibts bei meinem Händler um die Ecke für 2,50€/100Stck. Ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr zufrieden damit und wüsste keinen Grund warum Hülsen für 4,50€ besser sind da meine sich gut verarbeiten lassen und bombenfest halten. Ich denke das eine gute Zange wichtiger ist.

Gruß

Kark


----------



## nibbler001 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?*

Also zum Schneiden vom Stahlmaterial nehm ivh ne Stinknormale Schere (muste am besten ganz Hinten ansetzen), franat 0 aus.

Zum Quetschen ne Kombizange, liegt vonner Tragkraft kein bischen unter denen mit ner Spezialzange.

Als Quetschhülsen ehme ich: Jenzi 1mm


----------



## Parasol (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie Stahlvorfach schneiden und welche Quetschhülsen?*

Hallo, 

ich kann auch nur die QH 16mm von IronClaw empfehlen. Warum 16mm?
Die längere Hülse mit mehr Quetschpunkten hält natürlich bei gleichem Quetschdruck besser als eine kurze. Ich kann dadurch vorsichtiger (sanfter) quetschen, ohne die Gefahr, durch zu starken Druck das Vorfach zu beschädigen.


----------

